# RIP Farrah Fawcett



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I knew this was coming when I heard that her cancer had spread to her liver and that Ryan O' Neal wanted to marry her. I am sure some of you guys here are around my age and grew up as a teen boy with posters of Farrah on your wall. How sad.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, I just heard today.. so sad. I liked that she drove a Mustang Cobra II in the Charlies Angels, although it was before my time! But I owned a 74 Mustang II, the under dog of the mustangs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

'Charlie's Angel' Farrah Fawcett dies at 62 - Yahoo! News






R.I.P Farrah


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! she died>?! i just found out about ed mcman (sp?) now her?!!! 
this is an outrage!!! 
gee, i'm always a day late and dollar short.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Micheal Jackson dies today also! Although that doesn't really bother me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow just killin off celbs this week I guess.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

RIP Farrah.


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

RIP Farrah, you will be missed, I grew up with you and Charlie's Angels + the other great movies she did, The Burning Bed, plus others


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

It’s ugly, it’s morbid, but yes, it’s (occasionally) true: There’s an old tabloid saying that celebrities always go in threes. Michael Jackson’s sudden death this afternoon completes this week’s trilogy of tragedies, following the death of style icon and “Charlie’s Angels” star Farrah Fawcett this morning and Ed McMahon, Johnny Carson’s top banana on the “Tonight Show,” who passed away on Tuesday.

Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and the “Big Bopper,” all died together in a plane crash in 1959. Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix and Jim Morrison all died in close succession in late-1970, early-1971. In 2003, Johnny Cash, John Ritter, and Warren Zevon all died within the same week. In 2005, King Fahd, Peter Jennings and Robin Cook died within a week of each other. The following year brought the closely timed deaths of Don Knotts, Darren McGavin and Dennis Weaver. Heath Ledger, Suzanne Pleshette and Brad Renfro all died within a week of each other in January, 2008.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

cass0407 said:


> Micheal Jackson dies today also! Although that doesn't really bother me.


It bothers me as the man is dead....gone! Yes he was strange and his actions were questionable in recent years but let's be truthful here, the man was brilliant! His "Thriller" album and other songs of that era were very good regardless of whether you cared for his music or not.


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

a forward i got on my cell phone just now-kinda corny, but anything to knock MJ

Farrah Fawsett arrived in heaven and god granted her one wish. she wished for all the children to be safe. so god killed michael. 

ooooo burn!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn shame. RIP Ed and Farah.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

damn someone already took the joke i saw


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

PitBullSwagga said:


> a forward i got on my cell phone just now-kinda corny, but anything to knock MJ
> 
> Farrah Fawsett arrived in heaven and god granted her one wish. she wished for all the children to be safe. so god killed michael.
> 
> ooooo burn!


OMG! someone just came up to me and told me they got that same text!!!!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> OMG! someone just came up to me and told me they got that same text!!!!


yea i was gonna post that joke but i got beat to it haha


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

but for real RIP MJ also.....the man was an icon! all his scandle bs aside, he had such a major influence on pop music (and alot of other music) as we know it.
RIP FF, MJ and EM


----------

